# boxes with box joints on the iBox jig



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Well it's settled. Santa is bringing me an iBox for Christmas! Now I would like some plans for boxes made with the jig if possible. If not any plans or book for boxes made with box joints. I know there are books sold by incra and their main outlet Incramental but i think these are for the Ultra and the Ultralite. 
Thanx,
Paul


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*I box Jig*

Just watch the video on U Tube, insert the DVD that comes with it and you will be on your way. I am a hobbist at best with wood. I am a mechanic by trade. So I just know how to turn bolts and nuts.

I box Jig is a great tool. Just grab some scrap wood and give it a try. You will be surprised at what you can create. Use a little imagination, and creativity and you are going to be amazed. 

Good luck


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats Paul.
Mine should be here any day now.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe there will be some suggestions on the DVD. I'm mainly worried about the top and bottom and hinges. I've also considered the books made for the ultra and the ultralite. The way of making the box joints may be different but the assembly should be the same.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Simple. You want to look at a book, you go to a library. Still the finest place for free info in the known galaxy. Support your local library.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Santa brought me an ibox also. It is under the tree. One of the elves sneaked into the box before it got wrapped and pulled out the DVD for previewing. ;-) It is very informational. From what I understand you will need another incra jig to use with the ibox to make the hinges. Could be wrong though.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

That's nice Joat, but since the ibox is so new I doubt that a library would have a book on it. Also we are talking about MY local library, where I don't think they have added a new book since 1947!


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks JudgeMike. Mrs Santa won't put mine under the tree yet. Probably for that reason!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine arrived shortly after my post.:dance3:
Excellent video. 
You do need their hinge maker to make hinges.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if you could miter the corners and use the ibox jig to cut box joints and make like a 5 sided box?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

To clarify, you need the INCRA HingeCrafter to drill the holes but they may be cut using the Ibox.


----------

